# Kuba im Mai 2009 - Im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten das Beste gegeben.



## Sailfisch (1. Juni 2009)

*Kuba im Mai 2009 *

*Im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten das Beste gegeben!*​
2009 sollte für mich der Sprung ins harte Arbeitsleben bevorstehen. Davor wollte ich nochmals zum Fischen. Geplant war ein Trip nach Mexiko, wobei ich noch unschlüssig war, ob es die Ost- oder Westküste werden sollte. Gern hätte ich nach 2004 nochmals Acapulco einen Besuch abgestattet. Doch dann kam die Schweinegrippe. Damit war Mexico gestorben. 
Leider war keiner meiner Maledivenmitreisenden für einen gemeinsamen Trip zu gewinnen. Allein macht es ja keinen Spaß.
Ich hatte den Urlaub vor dem Start ins Richterleben schon im Geiste gestrichen; vielleicht 5 – 6 Tage an die Ostsee, zur Leopardenjagd?
Dann stolpere ich im Internet über eine Anzeige, wonach für den anstehenden Kuba-Trip vom 14. – 25. Mai ein Platz frei geworden sei, weil einer der Teilnehmer gesundheitsbedingt absagen musste. Auf der Jahreshauptversammlung des Big Game Fishing Clubs erfahre ich, dass es ein Bekannter ist, der absagen musste, weil seine Frau gesundheitlich angeschlagen war. 
Die Anzeige liest sich nicht schlecht. Fliegenfischen, Spinnfischen, Poppern, Jiggen und auch Trolling. Ich bin zwar kein Fliegenfischer, die anderen Möglichkeiten erscheinen mir aber sehr reizvoll. Ich lese „Tarpon“ und „Cubera Snapper“, auch Grouper, Jacks und Königsmakrelen sollen beangelt werden, dazu Barracuda, Dorado, Wahoo, Yellowfin und Co. Da geht der Puls eines begeisterten Light-tackle-Fischers nach oben. 
Der Veranstalter ist wie immer euphorisch und ich bin – wie immer – nicht skeptisch aber vielleicht ein wenig realistischer. Gleichwohl entscheide ich mich an der Reise in den südlichen Teil Kubas teilzunehmen. Es soll nach Trinidad gehe. Vier kleiner Boote sollen bereit stehen. Dazu die Mai Jakks, das Offshore-Trollingboot von Alex Petzold aus Ingolstadt. Chancen für einen guten Angelurlaub sollte es also geben.
Zwischen der Abreise und meinem letzten Arbeitstag ist nur ein Tag frei, so dass es parallel das ein oder andere zu organisieren gab. Wie so oft, konnte ich auf die Unterstützung guter Freunde vertrauen. Jürgen Oeder schickt mir einiges nützliches Material. Andreas Siegesmund besuche ich am Sonntag vor der Abreise. Vorfächer werden geriggt, Ruten und Rollen geliehen, wertvolle Tipps gegeben. Am Material sollte ich nicht scheitern! Ich war gut vorbereitet!
Dachte ich zumindest! Die Urlaubsrealität sollte mich eines Besseren belehren. 

Am 14. Mai ging es dann los. Mit Sack und Pack, also dem 35 Kg schweren Koffer, einem 16 Kg – mit Jiggs gespicktem – Rutenrohr und einem büchergefüllten Rucksack besteige ich in Kassel den ICE und komme gegen 11:20 Uhr am Fernbahnhof des Frankfurter Flughafens an. Ein erstes Hindernis ergibt sich, die Rolltreppen – drei an der Zahl – abwärts zum Terminal sind ausgefallen. Also muss das gesamte Gerödel die Treppe getragen werden. Allein war das kein Vergnügen; ich mag mir gar nicht vorstellen was gewesen wäre wenn es anstelle von abwärts aufwärts gegangen wäre. Auf direktem Weg steuere ich den Condor-Schalter an. Bis dato ist noch kein Mitreisender da. Mit viel Gepäck und Rutenrohr erkennt man die in einer Menge sehr leicht. Kurze Zeit später kommt der Veranstalter zusammen mit Klaus und Heinz. Klaus bewundert, dass ich alles in einen Koffer bekommen habe, das habe er noch nie geschafft. Nach und nach treffen alle Mitreisenden ein. Christian aus der Schweiz bildet zusammen mit Ralph und Reimund das Fliegenfischerteam. Klaus, Heinz und ich sind die Big Gamer und zwei mitreisende Angelgerätehändler verlegen sich aufs Spinnfischen. 
Kurz noch was gegessen, dann ab in den Flieger gen Varadero. Von dort aus geht es mit einem Bus quer durch Kuba nach Trinidad an der Südküste. Gegen 1 Uhr nachts kommen wir im Hotel an und beziehen unsere Zimmer, welche geräumig und sauber sowie mit Klimaanlage und Fernseher ausgerüstet sind. 
Die Fahrt von Varadero nach Trinidad stellte den Kontrast bzgl. der Entwicklung, welcher zwischen Kuba und der westlichen Welt besteht, besonders krass heraus. Für die ca. 9.000 km von Frankfurt nach Varadero hatten wir ca. 9 Stunden gebraucht. Mit dem Bus – welcher in einem sehr guten Zustand war – benötigen wir für die letzten 200 Km unserer Reise von Varadero nach Trinidad 5 Stunden. Das marode Straßennetz von Kuba lies keine schnellere Anreise zu. Die „normalen“ Straßen in Kuba entsprechen in Deutschland allenfalls Feldwegniveau und selbst dort würde man bei uns die großen Löcher, welche teilweise in Kubas Straßen anzufinden sind, schnell schließen, um Schäden an den Autos zu verhindern. Die kubanischen „Autobahnen“ haben deutlich weniger Schlaglöcher, sind aber mit den deutschen nicht zu vergleichen. Man hat den Eindruck, seit den fünfziger Jahren hat sich hier nichts mehr getan.    
Das Hotel – Club Ancon – liegt etwas außerhalb von Trinidad. Am nächsten Tag besuchen wir zunächst kurz den Hafen, die Marina Marlin (was indessen der einzige Hinweis auf diese Spezies bleiben sollte). 





​ 
Wir sehen zum ersten Mal unsere Boote. Sie sind etwas in die Jahre gekommen aber mit intakten Yamaha 60 PS Außenbordern ausgestattet. Im Hafen sind allerdings nur zwei der Boote, zwei weitere befinden sich außerhalb. Wir erfahren, dass die Teams, welche von dort aus Fischen, ein Anfahrt von 1,5 Std. haben und deshalb das Hotel gegen 5 Uhr verlassen müssen.




​
Auch die weiteren Boote sehen wir im Hafen. Das Boot von Axel macht einen sehr guten Eindruck und auch das Ruten- und Rollenmaterial kann sich sehen lassen. Ausschließlich Shimano Rollen und Accurate Ruten. Axel ist ein prima Kerl und werkelt den ganzen Tag an seinem Boot, mit dem er sich einen Traum erfüllt hat. Er hat es in New York gekauft und dann selber nach Kuba überführt. 




​
Auch die anderen – so genannten – Big Game Boote stehen im Hafen. Das äußere Erscheinungsbild wirkt auf den ersten Blick brauchbar. Sieht man aber genauer hin, muss man feststellen, dass die Boote kaum geeignet sind. Zwar sind Rutenhalter zum Trolling vorhanden, jedoch fehlen bei einigen die Einlagen, so dass ein ordentliches Fischen kaum möglich ist. Letztlich kommt es aber darauf auch gar nicht an, denn viel schlimmer ist, dass überhaupt keine Angelausrüstung vorhanden ist. Wörtliches Zitat unseres Veranstalters vor der Abreise: „Es ist alles vorhanden! Nimm nur einige Saillures mit!“ Dabei sollte es sich leider nicht um die einzige bedingt brauchbare Vorinformation handeln.

Am Nachmittag schauen wir uns dann die Innenstadt von Trinidad an. Die beeindruckende koloniale Altstadt gehört zum UNESCO Weltkulturerbe. Wir schlendern durch die Straßen und schauen uns einige Sehenswürdigkeiten an, allerdings nimmt das Sightseeing nur eine untergeordnete Rolle bei unserer Reise ein, wir sind schließlich zum Fischen gekommen.




​
Als wir im Hotel zurück sind planen wir den kommenden Tag. Ich sollte zusammen mit Raimund – wie ausgeführt ein Fliegenfischer – das Boot teilen. Raimund hat keine Bedenken er hält die Kombination sogar für nützlich. Mein Optimismus diesbezüglich hält sich in Grenzen, aber wir werden uns schon arrangieren und menschlich ist Raimund ein angenehmer Zeitgenosse. Unser Veranstalter – immerhin IGFA Certified Captain (was aber wirklich auch auf jedem Hemd vermerkt ist, was er trägt) – demonstriert dann noch am Strand den Einsatz des schweren Poppergeräts. Einige Würfe in die Brandung lassen uns die ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit der übrigen Strandbesucher zu teil werden. Nur gut, dass einen hier keiner kennt. 
Es sollte im Übrigen auch die einzige Aktion bleiben an der das schwere Poppergerät zum Einsatz kam. 
Als wir über das Trinkgeld für unsere Guides sprechen, sage ich, dass ich, sofern ein Fisch über 10 Kg gefangen wird, umgehend 10 € extra tippen werde, damit die Jungs merken, dass sich das Fangen auch lohnt. Die anderen mahnen mich, nicht die Preise kaputt zu machen; 10 € pro Tag seien völlig ausreichend. Der Verlauf der Reise sollte zeigen, dass wenn ich das Trinkgeld ausschließlich an das 10 Kg-Kriterium geknüpft hätte, kein Trinkgeld hätte zahlen müssen. 

Am nächsten Morgen sollte es dann erstmals zum Fischen gehen. Klaus und Heinz sowie Reinhold und ich starten von der Marina in der Nähe des Hotels. Um 7 Uhr geht es los. 
Mein schweres Poppergerät und die Jigrute werden im Boot verstaut. Reimund bringt sein Fliegengeschirr unter. Das war schon ein krasser Unterschied, aber bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich noch guten Mutes, dass wir uns arrangieren. Wir fahren neben Klaus und Heinz, welche unseren Reiseleiter an Bord haben. Aus dem Hafen raus geht es gen offene See und dann parallel zur Küste. Nach ca. einer Stunde erreichen wir eine Flussmündung und fahren in sie hinein. Reimund – der Fliegenfischer – soll wohl seine Chance bekommen. Aber auch das zweite Boot ist vor Ort. 
Zunächst wollen wir die Uferbereiche abtrollen. Ein kleiner Wobbler soll geschleppt werden, Flachläufer werden benötigt. Ich hatte getan wie mir geheißen und hatte den „Kleinkram“ zu Hause (in Deutschland) gelassen. Ein kleiner Tiefläufer findet sich dann doch noch. Als der Guide meine Rute (Sportex Team Waller Spin mit 400 g. Wurfgewicht) und Rolle (Stella 10.000 mit 0,30 Geflochtener) sieht, schuaut er mich verwundert an. Mein Vorfach (100 Lb Mono) hält er für nicht geeignet. Reimund kramt ein 40 Lb Vorfach hervor, damit könnte es klappen. Die Betonung liegt allerdings auf „könnte“. Es stellen sich keine Bisse ein. Wir verringern die Geschwindigkeit, um Reimund die Gelegenheit zu geben mit der Fliege den Uferbereich abzufischen. Ich werfe währenddessen meinen Wobbler gen Flussmitte und versuche da mein Glück. Bereits beim dritten Wurf hat Reimund einen Biss. Nach kurzem Drill ist der erste Fisch unserer Reise gefangen. Er entpuppt sich als kleiner Snook, Reimunds erster!
Die Attacke nach dem dritten Wurf stimmt mich hoffnungsfroh, offensichtlich ist Fisch da.




​
Es soll leider der einzige Fisch an diesem Tag auf unserem Boot bleiben. Ich bekomme noch nicht einmal einen Biss. In der Mittagszeit verlassen wir den Fluss und schleppen größere Wobbler im Küstenbereich. Bisse leider Fehlanzeige. 
Klaus und Heinz haben nur bedingt mehr Glück. Heinz kann einen kleinen Cubera Snapper fangen und bekommt noch zwei Bisse. Klaus geht leider leer aus.  
Als am Abend klar wird, dass auch die beiden anderen Teams nicht erfolgreich waren, macht sich Ernüchterung breit. Aber mit dem einen oder anderen Mojito und einer Cohiba lässt sich die Sache ertragen. Es sind ja noch sieben weitere Tage. 

Absprachegemäß tauschen wir am kommenden Tag die Boote. Heinz hat für sich beschlossen nicht um 4 Uhr aufzustehen, um an den entfernten Fluss zu fahren. Er legt eine Pause ein – ein weiser Entschluss!
Gegen 5 Uhr starten wir vom Hotel aus mit zwei Jeeps. Über Stock und Stein geht es zum Rio Sassa, wo wir gegen ca. 7 Uhr ankommen. Weil Heinz fehlt fahre ich an diesem Tag mit Klaus. Reimund und unser Veranstalter bilden ein Fliegenfischerteam. Unser Guide am Fluss, Lui, macht mir einen kompetenteren Eindruck als der vom Vortag. Er hat sogar einige Wobbler (Rapala, Rotköpfe), mit denen wir an diesem Tag fischen können. Meine Hoffnung steigt etwas, weil wenigstens vernünftige Köder zur Verfügung stehen. Lui empfiehlt uns mit Stahlvorfächern zu fischen. Ich denke, dass 40er Mono auch ausgereicht hätte aber wir folgen seinem Rat, schließlich sollte er sich besser auskennen. Wir legen ab und düsen flussabwärts; das zweite Boot fährt flussaufwärts. Nach ca. 10 Minuten Fahrt sehen wir wie sich die ersten Tarpone an der Wasseroberfläche wälzen. Offensichtlich sind Fische vor Ort. Die Ruten werden ausgebracht und wir trollen die Wobbler ca. 20 Meter hinter dem Boot. Beim Wenden lässt uns Lui immer die Lures einziehen, er stoppt dafür. Bei einem Wendemanöver hat er gerade gestoppt als Klaus beginnt einzukurbeln. Er bekommt einen Biss und binnen kürzester Zeit ist ein Tarpon in der Luft.




​
Nach kurzem Drill kann Lui den Fisch keschern. Wir freuen uns über den ersten Tarpon der Reise, welcher auch zugleich Klaus erster ist! Bleibt zu hoffen, dass es nicht der einzige bleibt. Mit 6 kg war es zwar kein Riese, darauf kommt es aber gar nicht an, Klaus kann den Fisch von der Liste seiner noch nicht gefangenen Fische streichen.




​
Wir bleiben in derselben Region und versuchen mit dem Popper unser Glück. Selbstredend verwenden wir nicht die großen Popper wie ich sie von den Malediven gewohnt bin. 10-15 cm lange Exemplare genügen hier vollständig. Nach einigen Würfen bekomme auch ich meinen ersten Tarpon an den Haken. Leider nicht sehr lange. Bereits beim ersten Sprung schüttelt er den Popper wieder ab. Es sollte mein erster und letzter direkter Tarponkontakt dieses Urlaubs bleiben. An diesem Tag bekommen wir keinen weiteren Tarponbiss mehr. Beim Trollen mit Wobbler kann ich meinen ersten Snook fangen, welcher aber etwas sehr klein geraten ist.




​
Außerdem stürzten sich noch einige suizidal veranlagte Ladyfische auf unsere Wobbler. Dieser Fischart war mir völlig unbekannt und ich habe sie auch erst am Abend kennen gelernt. Diese Fische sind kaum größer als ein durchschnittliches Rotauge und gleichen den Renken. Am mittelschweren Gerät ist es als wenn man einen großen Wobbler einholt. Mir werden die Fische nur deshalb bekannt, weil unserer Veranstalter am Abend im Hotel stolz verkündet, er habe drei Ladyfische gefangen. Zunächst stelle ich den Zusammenhang nicht her, doch dann dämmert es mir. Ich zeige ihm ein Bild von unserem Guide, wie dieser einen von unseren Ladyfischen hält und erkundige mich, ob es sich dabei um einen Ladyfisch handelt. Er bestätigt mir das. 
Klaus und ich haben diese Fänge völlig unerwähnt gelassen, weil es uns peinlich gewesen wäre. Wer zum Raubfischangeln auf Hecht, Zander und Wels geht, der berichtet ja schließlich auch nicht von Kaulbarschfängen.




​
Wer meint, dass das Bellybootangeln in Deutschland erfunden wurde, der wird in Kuba eines besseren belehrt. Die Jungs vor Ort haben zwar keine Bellyboote wie es sie bei uns gibt, die Methode ist aber die gleiche. Hier verwendet man Schläuche von LKW-Reifen und fischt damit die Uferbereiche ab. 




​
Die Angler verwenden kleine Ruten mit Multirollen oder Handleinen und haben Wobbler unter 5 cm als Köder. Selten habe ich Angler so präzise werfen sehen, wie die Kubaner. Wenn die Mangroven bis 10 cm über das Wasser hingen, haben sie den Wobbler immer noch darunter geworfen. Und das Ganze nicht einmal, sondern ständig. In der gesamten Zeit habe ich keinen gesehen, der den Wobbler in den Busch geworfen hätte. Mich erinnert die Sache an den Film Cool Runnings. Dort nimmt eine jamaikanische Bobmannschaft an der Winterolympiade teile und hat wenig Chancen. Wenn man aus den Fischern im Fluss eine Castingmannschaft gebildet hätte, könnten die meisten deutschen Teams einpacken. Die Jungs würden alles in Grund und Boden werfen! Zudem fangen sie auch noch Fische. 




​
Für den kommenden Tag nehme ich mir eine Auszeit. Am darauf folgenden Tag soll eine 3-Tages-Tour stattfinden, für die ich mich schonen möchte. Also schlendere ich morgens in den Hafen und halte ein Schwätzchen mit Axel, der das Boot für den nächsten Tag fertig macht. Den übrige Tag verbringe ich am Strand und setze mich mit den Weisheiten unseres Altbundeskanzlers Helmut Schmidt, in dessen Buch „Außer Dienst“, auseinander. Ein lesenswertes Werk und bis dato der sinnvollste Zeitvertreib, während der Reise.
Nach der Rückkehr der anderen sollte sich zeigen, dass auch mein „Pausenentschluss“ die richtige Entscheidung war. Erwähnenswerte Fänge, Fehlanzeige. Zudem musste die Jungs am Rio Sassa über 1 Stunde auf die Rückfahrt warten, weil die Jeeps nicht vor Ort waren. Die beiden Teams in der Marina sind erst um 9 Uhr rausgefahren, weil der zuständige Schlüsselmeister für den Raum mit dem Sprit erst zu diesem Zeitpunkt gekommen war. 
Es kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Sailfisch (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kuba im Mai 2009 - Im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten das Beste gegeben.*

Am kommenden Morgen soll es um 7 Uhr mit zwei Booten zu den „Gärten der Königin“, einer vorgelagerten Insel, gehen. Die Fliegenfischer sollen dort den Tarponen und Bonefish nachstellen. Klaus, Heinz und ich wollen unser Glück bei einer Offshore-Ausfahrt mit Axel versuchen. Als wir um kurz vor sieben im Hafen sind kommen die Kubaner gerade erst an. Mittlerweile habe ich mich daran gewöhnt, dass 30 Minuten Verspätung normal sind, südländische Mentalität eben. Auf Unverständnis stößt es aber bei fast allen Mitreisenden, dass das zweite Boot, die Marlin XVII, zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht aufgetankt ist, so dass sich der Trip weiter verzögert. Auch der Wettergott meint es nicht gut mit uns, am Horizont ziehen die ersten dunklen Wolken auf. Gegen 9 Uhr verlässt die Marlin XVII den Hafen, um in Trinidad zu bunkern. Um 10 Uhr ist sie immer noch nicht zurück. Derweil hat es begonnen zu regen. Christian steht abseits und starrt auf die Mangroven. Mittlerweile habe ich schon gehört, dass der Trip wohl um einen Tag nach hinten verschoben werden soll, was objektiv eine richtige Entscheidung war. Als ich es Christian sage, schaut der mich zunächst fassungslos an. Der Leitspruch: „Nichts ist unmöglich!“ ist aber schon seit einiger Zeit unser Motto und so nimmt Christian die Verzögerung hin.
Mit stolz geschwellter Brust kommt unser Veranstalter zu uns und berichtet, dass unsere Angelgerätehändler – welche seekrankheitsbedingt am 3-Tages-Trip nicht teilnehmen und am Rio Sassa sind – zusammen mit einem anderen Ehepaar, welches im Nachbarhotel wohnt und von unseren Veranstalter betreut wird, bisher 4 Tarpone gefangen haben. Die – wohl erwartete – Euphorie unsererseits bleibt aus. Als wir wieder allein sind, dreht sich Christian um und bemerkt trocken „Ich spreche nachher mit Peter, dann werden wir sehen was sie gefangen haben!“. Die Glaubwürdigkeit unseres Veranstalters hat stark gelitten. Tatsächlich stellt sich heraus, dass an diesem Tag nur ein Tarpon gefangen wurde. Als dies in der abendlichen Runde publik wird, schauen sich alle nur an, eines Kommentars bedarf es nicht mehr.  Den Tag hatten wir dann mit den ersten internationalen Skatmeisterschaften von Kuba verbracht.

Am nächsten Tag klappt es dann mit der 3-Tages-Tour. Mit der üblichen halbstündigen Verspätung verlassen wir gegen 8 Uhr den Hafen. Das hervorragende Material auf Axels Boot stimmen mich optimistisch, dass beim Trolling was zu fangen ist. 




​
Axel fährt das Boot mit einem einheimischen Kapitän, Hilpe, zusammen. 




​
Als Axel beginnt Ruten und Rollen fertig zumachen muss man aufpassen, dass man ihm nicht im Weg herumsteht. Selten habe ich eine solche Fingerfertigkeit in Sachen Fischen gesehen. Binnen kürzester Zeit hat er sechs Ruten weitestgehend allein ausgebracht, inklusive Outrigger, Teaser etc. Die Lures sind alle mit frischen Ballyhoo geriggt. Besonders gut gefallen mir Axels „Selbstbau-Ilander“.




​

Wir sind gewappnet. Was folgt ist der Tag mit den meisten Bissen am Trollinggerät, den ich bis dahin erlebt habe. Leider aber immer nur dieselbe Fischart. Barrakuda, Barrakuda und nochmals Barrakuda. Eine wahre Plage. Teilweise hängen vier Stück gleichzeitig an den Lures. Zum Rausdrehen – von Drill kann keine Rede sein – wird die Geschwindigkeit nicht reduziert, so dass man sich zumindest etwas anstrengen muss. Wer mich und meine Berichte kennt, der weiß, dass ich nicht zu Übertreibungen neige. An diesem Tag haben wir aber bestimmt an die 50 Barrakuda gefangen. Ein unbekannter Fisch geht im Drill verloren, das Monovorfach ist seitlich durchtrennt, vermutlich auch ein Barrakuda oder ein Wahoo. 




​
Abends ankern wir neben dem Boot der Fliegenfischer, welche an diesem Tage zwei Bonefische und einen Tarpon erwischen konnten. Besser als nichts, auch wenn sie sich mehr erhofft hatten. Wo wir ankern ist das Wasser nur ca. 5 m tief, so dass das geplante nächtliche Fischen ausfällt. Abends wird an Bord geklönt und das ein oder andere Bierchen getrunken, dazu nach kubanischer Rum, so dass alle gut schlafen. Am nächsten morgen gehen wir gegen 7:30 Uhr Anker auf und verlassen die Marlin XVII in Richtung einer ca. 12 Meilen weit draußen gelegenen Bank, auf der der Meeresboden auf bis zu 50 m hochkommt. Wenn dort kein Fisch ist, wo dann?
Tagsüber trollen wir umher und können aber nichts als Barrakuda erwischen. Einziges „Highlight“, Heinz holt einen von einem Hai halbierten Barrakuda an Bord.

Die Nacht wollen wir auf der Bank verbringen. Geschickt steuert Axel die Kante an und kann den Anker werfen. Wir stehen auf ca. 60 m. Zum ersten Mal während dieser Reise kann ich meine Jigrute gebrauchen. Klaus und Heinz haben leider keine dabei. Als ich den Jig das erste Mal fast an der Oberfläche habe, erkenne ich im kristallklaren Wassere mehrere (5-6) Dorados. Es sind stattliche Exemplare, wie ich sie in der Größe lange nicht mehr gesehen habe. Für meinen Jig kann ich sie freilich nicht interessieren. Als Axel und Hilpe aber die Fische erkennen, setzt sofort geschäftiges Treiben ein. Mitgebrachte Sardinen werden angefüttert, um die Goldmakrelen am Boot zu halten, zudem werden zwei Ruten mit eben diesen Sardinen bestückt und ausgelassen. Ich jigge weiter. Beim 3. Ablassen laufen etwa 20-25 m Schnur von der Rolle, als der Jig nicht weiter sinken will. Ein untrügliches Zeichen für einen Biss. Kurz angeschlagen und sofort flüchtet der Gegner am anderen Ende der Schnur. Der Druck ist stark aber nicht übermäßig. Nach ca. 5 Minuten kann ein 8 Kg großer Yellowfin-Grouper gelandet werden. Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder; mein erster brauchbarer Fisch dieser Reise. 




​
Kaum ist der Fisch gelandet, da meldet sich die erste „Sardinen-Rute“. Von der 30er TLD läuft die Schnur ab. Hilpe stürmt zur Rute und schlägt an. Ein Dorado zeigt sogleich seine volle Schönheit. Die Sprünge sind beeindruckend und an den herrlichen Farben kann man sich gar nicht satt sehen. Verwundert nehme ich zur Kenntnis, dass Hilpe den Fisch weiter drillt. Ich hatte erwartet er würde die Rute an Klaus oder Heinz abgeben. Aber wer weiß was vereinbart war, vielleicht fischen Hilpe und Axel gleichberechtigt mit. Nach ca. 10 Minuten kann die 11 Kg schwere Goldmakrele gelandet werden. Die Stimmung steigt. 
Bei mir zeigt sich, dass sich die Bissqoute beim Jiggen dadurch verbessern lässt, dass man eine Sardine mit auf den Haken macht. Man muss dann freilich etwas gemäßigter einholen, aber es klappt. Zwischen 20 – 30 m Tiefe bekomme ich fast jedes Mal einen Biss. Hier haben sich einige Horseeye Jacks breit gemacht. 




​
Schließlich meldet sich erneut eine Sardinen-Rute. Wieder ist es Hilpe der als erster hinstürzt. Er schlägt an ohne die Bremse geschlossen zu haben. Es entsteht eine herrliche Perücke! Axel nimmt ihm die Rute aus der Hand. Sperre zu (die Perücke hat sowieso verhindert, dass weitere Schnur freigegeben wird) und los geht der Drill. Auch hier ist der Fisch sofort in der Luft. Man erkennt sofort, dass es sich um ein sehr stattliches Exemplar handelt. Zum ersten Mal erlebe ich Axel etwas hektisch. Mit meinem Gimbal kommt er nicht klar. Er drillt nach rechts raus, als der Fisch auf der linken Seite des Bootes springt. Ein kurzer Lupfer und wir hätten den Fisch an Bord gehabt. Aber so geht der Drill weiter. Die Schnur gleitet an der Bordwand lang. Ich bete, dass sie nicht reist. Nach gut 15 Minuten kann der Fisch dann gegafft werden. 18 Kg!!!




​
Neben einiger Horseeye Jacks kann ich an diesem Abend noch eine Königsmakrele landen. Bis dato hatte ich noch keine gefangen, schon gar nicht am Jig. Auch wenn es kein Riese ist, so freue ich mich doch über diesen Fang. Gegen 1 Uhr nachts haue ich mich aufs Ohr.




​

Heinz kann an diesem Abend noch einen kleineren Hai fangen. 




​
Am nächsten Morgen geht es um 7 Uhr weiter. Zwei Sardinenruten liegen aus und ich jigge. Yellowfin-Grouper und Red Snapper sind zu genüge vorhanden. Nachdem ich jeweils einen gefangen habe übergebe ich meine Jigrute an Klaus, der bislang noch nicht auf seine Kosten gekommen war. Auch er kann einige Fische auf die Planken legen.




​
Schließlich gibt es auch noch einen strammen Biss auf die Sardinenmontage. Hilpe ist wieder da und nimmt es mit dem Fisch auf. Der Drill ist kurz und schmerzlos. Eine 13 Kg schwere Königsmakrele kann an Bord geholt werden. Die Zähne unterscheiden sich kaum von denen eines Dogtooth Tuna, allerdings ist die Königsmakrele viel schlanker. Es zeigt sich, die Stelle hat Potential!




​
Gegen 11 Uhr fahren wir zurück, wir treffen uns mit den Fliegenfischern und kommen kurz nach 17 Uhr im Hafen an. Alles in Allem waren das zwei gute Tage.

Am kommenden – letzten – Tag verzichten Klaus und Heinz. Ihnen gefällt die Fischerei im Fluss noch viel weniger als mir und auch sie hatten dafür nicht das entsprechende Gerät dabei. Da das Wetter aber sehr ruhig geworden ist, will ich es zumindest versuchen am Außenriff auf die beabsichtigten Cubera Snapper zu versuchen. Ich habe an diesem Tag ein Boot für mich allein. Mit dem Guide war ich noch nicht gefahren und ich hoffte, dass eine Chance auf die wirklich würdigen Gegner bestünde. Also nehme ich auch nur mein hartes Poppergeschirr mit. Im Hafen merke ich bereits, dass der Guide fast kein Englisch versteht. Daher habe ich ihm extra die großen Popper gezeigt. Gebracht hat es leider nichts. Wir düsen aus dem Hafen mit Kurs auf die Flussmündung. Mir schwant Böses. Ok, denke ich mir, wenn Tarpone da sind, kann man ja einige Würfe machen. Als wir in der Flussmündung ankommen, fehlt von Tarponen jegliche Spur. Der Guide will die Uferbereiche abtrollen. Ich erkläre ihm – bessere ich versuche es – dass ich nicht das richtige Material habe. Er kann oder will mich nicht verstehen. Nach einer halben Stunde werde ich dann doch etwas ungehalten und versuche es ihm nochmals klar zu machen. Er fährt in Richtung Meer und trollt dort einen großen Wobbler. Laut unserem Veranstalter kann man sich vor Bissen (Barrakuda und Königsmakrelen) gar nicht retten, ich bin skeptisch aber der Guide soll seine Chance bekommen. Nach 1 ½ Stunden sinnlosem Trolling breche ich aber den Törn ab. Offensichtlich hat der Guide von dieser Art der Fischerei nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung. Vom Popperfischen auf Cubera Snapper ganz zu schweigen. 

*Eine Randbemerkung:*
Man macht auf einer Tour mit unbekannten Mitreisenden immer wieder Erfahrungen der besonderen Art. Verschiedene Charaktere prallen aufeinander und man muss sich arrangieren. Unter Anglern klappt das im Allgemeinen. Teilweise kommen bei solchen Reisen dann aber auch charakterliche Defizite schonungslos ans Tageslicht.
Als wir den ersten Abend bei unserer 3-Tages-Tour vor Anker gegangen sind, erfahre ich von einem Mitreisenden, dass unser Veranstalter ihn darauf hingewiesen hat, dass die beiden Angelgerätehändler – welche bekanntermaßen seekrankheitsbedingt nicht an dem Ausflug teilnehmen konnten – am Tag vor unserer Abreise 15 Tarpone gefangen haben wollen und 15 weitere verloren haben. Ob und ggf. in welchem Umfang man dem Glauben schenken kann, vermag letztlich keiner zu beurteilen. Für mich stellen sich indessen nur wenige Deutungsvarianten dar, welche allesamt kein gutes Bild auf die Beteiligten werfen. Es könnte sich gänzlich um eine Luftnummer handeln, sprich es wurde nichts gefangen. Das wäre nur peinlich. 
Sie könnten die Fische tatsächlich gefangen haben und uns die Fänge bewusst vorenthalten haben, um so die Möglichkeit zu bekommen die 3 Tage an denen der Rest der Nation auf See ist, ungestört weiter zu fischen. Dann liegt der Schluss, dass die Seekrankheit vorgeschoben wurde, sehr nahe. 
Letztlich ist es mir egal. Im Ergebnis bestätigt es aber wieder meine Meinung, dass es besser ist mit Leuten fischen zu gehen die man kennt und schätzt.    

*Fazit:*
Von der angekündigten Möglichkeit, jeden Tag auch auf ein Big Game Boot aufzubuchen, kann keine Rede sein. Das vorhandene Boot hat weder die entsprechende Ausrüstung noch hat theoretisch die Möglichkeit bestanden damit zu fahren. Axel kämpft leider noch mit der kubanischen Bürokratie und hat daher noch keine Lizenz, so dass man ihn nicht einplanen kann. 
Von der Popperfischerei hatten die Jungs vor Ort leider keinen Plan. Klaus hat es schön auf den Punkt gebracht als er sagte, man müsse nur mal objektiv Soll und Haben gegenüberstellen, dann würde auch der Letzte erkennen, dass die angekündigten Verhältnisse nichts mit den realen zu tun hatten. Und dies hatte nichts mit dem Wetter oder dem Beißverhalten der Fische zu tun!
Versicherungsberatern darf man nicht trauen, das weiß jeder. Auch die Auskunft von Bankern ist nach den Erfahrungen des letzten Jahres nicht mehr zu trauen, wie uns die Bankenkrise lehrte. Leider musste ich in Kuba erfahren, dass auch das Wort eines Reiseveranstalters nur bedingt tragfähig ist. 
Allerdings würde ich gerne noch einmal auf die Bank, an der wir die zweite Nacht unseres 3-Tages-Tripps geankert haben. Dort gab es viele Bisse und auch gute Fische. Mit dem eingespielten Malediventeam ließe sich dort bestimmt was machen, sowohl in Sachen Jiggen als auch beim Trolling. Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntermaßen zuletzt.     

*KAI JENDRUSCH, Juni 2009 *




​


----------



## Tortugaf (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kuba im Mai 2009 - Im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten das Beste gegeben.*

Hola Sail #h

Erst mal mein Glückwunsch zu euren Fängen , auch wenn ihr etwas Maledivenverwöhnt seit. 
Ich war ihn Mexiko u. die Grippe war eine mordsmäßige Übertreibung. Ich glaube du hättest die besten Boote u. Preise bekommen. :q

Cuba ist eine Ernüchterung, es ist schwierig dort. Die meisten Leute dort haben in den letzten Jahrzehnten die ganze Entwicklung verpasst u. das auch in anglerischen Sinne. 
Ich habe dort aber auch viele gute Angler mit brauchbarem Gerät getroffen u. meine besten Bucktailjigs, habe ich von einem erfahrende Sportangler in Matanza auf Cuba gekauft. 
Er hat sie selber gebaut. #6
Sie haben aber keine Change ihr Wissen zu vermarkten, das läuft dann wohl über Amigobeziehungen mit den Staatsdienern. 
Können steht dort wohl in Hintergrund. #c 
Ich komme selber aus den Osten u. kann mir da einiges Denken.
Ich glaube das Cuba auch ein Anglerparadies sein kann, aber nicht unter den heutigen Bedingungen.
Das mit den Reiseveranstaltern u. den anderen Eigenheiten soll sich jeder selber mit ein wenig Menschenverstand zu Recht denken .Da gibt es genug Deutungsmöglichkeiten. |kopfkrat
Ich mag das Land u. auch die Leute, es ist eine schöne Insel..Viele Menschen habe ich dort in angenehmer Erinnerung behalten.
Ich glaube das Cuba irgendwann seine Change bekommen wird .
Alex, ist das ein Deutscher, der dort Sportangeln anbieten will , habe ich das richtig verstanden ?
*Cool u. Hut ab*. #6
Hätte ich dort auch gemacht, wenn ich dort leben würde.

G. Tortugaf


----------



## zandermouse (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kuba im Mai 2009 - Im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten das Beste gegeben.*

Hallo Kai,

so einen schönen Bericht zu schreiben, auch wenn es einmal
nicht so gelaufen ist, wie man wollte, zeugt schon von
charakterlicher Stärke. Mit dem Fischreichtum der Malediven
seid ihr ganz schön verwöhnt worden.:m 

Ohne mich in dem Gebiet,
in dem ihr gefischt habt, sonderlich auszukennen, hätte
ich in erster Linie mit Tarpunen gerechnet. 

Der Doradobulle ist doch trotzdem ein netter Fang gewesen.
Warum hast Du nicht versucht die Dorados mit leichten Jigs
anzuwerfen ? Das soll schon mal funktioniert haben. #6

Die Königsmakrele, die Du gefangen hast, ist meiner Erfahrung
nach einer der am schwersten zu fangenden Fische überhaupt !
Also herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Jigging-Erfolg ! :vik:
Die Sardienenmontage muss daher auch sehr fachmännisch ausgeführt worden sein.
Die Informationen aus Deinem Bericht werden vielen Anglern,
die eine Reise dorthin planen, sehr hilfreich sein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Henry


----------



## norge_klaus (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kuba im Mai 2009 - Im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten das Beste gegeben.*

Hi Sail,

erstmal Glückwunsch zu den bestandenen Staatsexamen und alles Gute für die berufliche Laufbahn. 
Kuba wird mit Sicherheit ein echtes Angelparadies werden, Voraussetzung ist aber die politische Entwicklung in den USA. Leider nicht nur diese. Wenn ich sehe, wie ein Staat wie Venezuela sich in Richtung kommunistische Verhältnisse entwickelt und andere Staaten wie halt auch Kuba unterstützt, dann werden sich die Verhältnisse auf Kuba so schnell nicht ändern. 
Kuba als weiteren Bundesstaat der USA, wird es auf absehbare Zeit kaum geben. Ist auch besser so. Der Bevölkerung Kubas wäre ein Mittelweg zwischen Landwirtschaft und Tourismus zu wünschen, da sich auf Grund der geographischen Lage der Tourismus auch auch künftig im Aufwind befinden sollte.

Tight Lines

Norge_Klaus


----------



## fish4fun (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kuba im Mai 2009 - Im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten das Beste gegeben.*

Moin Kai,

sehr, sehr feiner Bericht mit schönen Bildern!#6#6#6

Der Dreitagestripp hört sich doch ganz gut an, den Rest kenne ich auch so von Kuba. Trolling brachte auch nur Barra und Bonitos.|uhoh:

Gruß


----------



## Marlin1 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kuba im Mai 2009 - Im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten das Beste gegeben.*

Hallo Kai,

auch von mir Glückwünsche, zu den wenn auch bescheidenden Erfolgen.

Aber wie immer hast du die Sache sehr gut durchschaut und ein solcher Bericht ist als
Informationsgrundlage immer mehr wert als die üblichen ' Ich kam sah und siegte' Storys.

Die Story kommt ja vielleicht noch von dem erwähnten Reiseveranstalter ??  :vik:

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## GiantKiller (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kuba im Mai 2009 - Im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten das Beste gegeben.*

Ich kenne den Bericht beider Seiten.

Das der Kai enttäuscht ist, nicht das vorgefunden zu haben was er erhofft hatte, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nachvollziehen.

Schlechte Wetterbedingungen, schlechte Infrastruktur und die rechtlichen Probleme des großen Bootes kommen da noch dazu und vergrößern den Frust.




Marlin1 schrieb:


> [...]ein solcher Bericht ist als
> Informationsgrundlage immer mehr wert als die üblichen ' Ich kam sah und siegte' Storys.
> 
> Die Story kommt ja vielleicht noch von dem erwähnten Reiseveranstalter ??  :vik:



Glaube ich nicht.
Der Martin hat mir offen gesagt, dass die Ergebnisse nicht durchgängig positiv ausgefallen sind und nur 3 Angler Tarpone landen konnten (die hatten dafür viele).


----------



## story300 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kuba im Mai 2009 - Im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten das Beste gegeben.*

Moin Kai....
Glückwunsch zur gejiggten Königin #6 das ist doch schonmal was um sich lange dran zu errinern.

Auch wenn es nicht alles so "glatt" gelaufen ist , wie angekündigt oder selber erhofft.
So warst du wenigstens nochmal schön fischen und das ist doch auch eine Menge wert.

Danke für diesen tollen Bericht, du hast Talent zum schreiben .
Der Bericht hilft sicherlich vielen weiter, welche auch mit großen Vorstellungen nach Kuba zum Fischen wollen.

Durch diesen Bericht ist die Enttäuschung dann vielleicht hinterher nicht ganz so groß.

Gruß André


----------



## FalkenFisch (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kuba im Mai 2009 - Im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten das Beste gegeben.*

Kallo Kai und danke für den Bericht über Deine Kuba-Reise, von der Du Dir sicher auch mehr versprochen hattest.

Ich kenne Kuba aus eigener Erfahrung (ohne dort allerdings gefischt zu haben) und kann mir viele der Schilderungen sehr gut vorstellen. Trotzdem ein schönes Land.

Das es zu so deutlichen Differenzen zwischen den Ankündigungen des Veranstalters und den Realitäten vor Ort gekommen ist, finde ich mehr als nur ärgerlich. Insofern ist der Bericht für alle Interessierten besonders wertvoll.

Aber wie Du schon schreibst: Im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten das Beste gegeben"#6

Ach ja . . . und herzlich willkommen in der Berufswelt:m


----------



## BIG WHITE (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kuba im Mai 2009 - Im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten das Beste gegeben.*

Moin Kai!!

Super Bericht, wie immer 10/10!!

Glückwunsch zu den Fängen insb. Königsmakrele, hab mal
eine in Panama gefangen, der Hotel-Koch fragte ob ich sie
gerne essen würde ....ich sagte ja, und zwar gleich...#q
um 20.30 uhr  lag vor mir ein Berg an krossen Filets und
ich hab nicht mal 15% vom aufessen können, war heiden-
spaß für die bedienung, hab dann noch peackock basse
an 4 tagen füttern müssen. panama war ...genial

Schade bloß um die doraden, wieso war die crew schneller#d??

Ich hätte sie kastr.... und zwar ohne betäubung.

Gruß

B.W.


----------



## zandermouse (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kuba im Mai 2009 - Im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten das Beste gegeben.*

what ?? Cross gebratene Königsmakrele ? ;+;+;+
Das ist für mich ein kulinarisches Verbrechen. 
Unter kultivierten Leuten gibt es da normalerweise
Sashimi. wirklich schade um so einen wertvollen Fisch. 
Für solche Fische wünsche ich mir nur Köche aus Japan.

Gruß

zandenmouse


----------



## Student (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kuba im Mai 2009 - Im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten das Beste gegeben.*

Hi! 

Ich hab den Bericht gerade in der Anglerpraxis gelesen und wollte hier mal meinen Kommentar abgeben bzw. nachhaken:



> Hilpe stürmt zur Rute und schlägt an. Ein Dorado zeigt sogleich seine volle Schönheit. ... Verwundert nehme ich zur Kenntnis, dass Hilpe den Fisch weiter drillt. Ich hatte erwartet er würde die Rute an Klaus oder Heinz abgeben. ... Wieder ist es  Hilpe der als erster hinstürzt. ... Axel nimmt ihm die Rute aus der Hand.



Also Axel ist der deutsche Guide und Bootsbesitzer und Hilpe der einheimische Co-Kapitän? Und Klaus und Heinz sind die beiden Angeltouristen, die für die Reise einen Haufen Geld bezahlt haben und beiden Drills nur zusehen durften? |bigeyes

Total unverständlich, was da von Statten gegangen ist und definitiv keine gute Werbung! #d

Bei meiner Angeltour in Thailand haben die einheimischen Guides auch mitgefischt, aber nur wenn ohnehin jeder eine Handleine hatte o.ä., aber beim Trolling wurden vorher Lose verteilt bzw. Absprachen getroffen, welche "Touristen" wann dran sind. 

Alles andere ist m.E. auch extrem unseriös!


----------

